# just ordered sbs system and now need wires..



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I ordered the sbs 5.1 system with the pb10. I am going to order wires from monoprice but dont know what sub cable to get or extra's i havent thought of. I am going to get either 14g or 16g inwall speaker wire. The sub wire will need to be run in wall also prob about 30-40ft. any recommendations? Also i have an onkyo 605 and am unsure of how to set it up with those set ups. Never messed around with anything like this yet. Is the pb10 really as big as people say or ae they referring to the huge svs subs that i cant afford. I guess i mean how does its size compare to other highly rated subs in its class.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations with your new toys :bigsmile:



sflamedic said:


> I ... I am going to get either 14g or 16g inwall speaker wire. The sub wire will need to be run in wall also prob about 30-40ft...


If there's no big difference in the price between 14g and 16g ... I'll go with 14g (that's what I used on mine :yes:
As far as the sub cable ... I suggest you to ask at monoprice what they recommend you to use (specially if it will inside wall) :yes:



> ... Also i have an onkyo 605 and am unsure of how to set it up with those set ups. Never messed around with anything like this yet. Is the pb10 really as big as people say or ae they referring to the huge svs subs that i cant afford. I guess i mean how does its size compare to other highly rated subs in its class.


I start with the auto-calibration with your Onkyo 605 ... then manually adjust any thing that was set worng (distance, speaker size, crossover frequency, etc.) 

I don't own any SVS ... but I read a lot about them, I think the PB10 is the smallest they have (15"x19"x21") I have a Velodyne VRP1000 (15"x12"x16") that doesn't seem to big to me (were talkin just around 6" difference)... :yes:


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I ordered my cables from monoprice and I'm very pleased. I'm old school and suggest using the largest gauge wire possible, especially for runs as long as yours. Go with 14 gauge.

Is this new construction? If so, I suggest running all wires through conduit. You may never change your mind, but if down the road you decide to reconfigure, conduit will make it a snap. 

You should also consider buying banana plugs and wall plugs from monoprice. They're good quality and inexpensive. I ordered a home theater wall plate that's mounted next to my equipment rack. It makes connecting the receiver easy and makes for a clean install.

I have a SVS PB12-NSD and love it! Congrats on your new toys!

Doug


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Go to a local electrical supply hose, you can get CL3 14 Ga for about 10 cents a foot & it will work great. Cut & pull the lengths you need & slap some banana plugs on them.


----------

